# Instructions for Checkerboard Bowls



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Several people flattered me by asking for photos and description of how I built the Checkerboard Bowls. Flattery is a great motivator, so I made some Sketchup illustrations and interspersed them into a set of instructions. Merry Christmas to All!!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Great set of instructions, Andy! Thanks for going to the effort to draw that up and explain your process. Since I don't have a usable lathe I may see if I can work out a way to do this on the CNC.

David


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Very clear instructions. Thank you for going to the trouble of writing them up. Hope this pdf finds a permanent place on the Forum-- @Cricket


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

@DonkeyHody

The bowl turned out fantastic, but the instructions are just as good as they show clearly the various steps you used, and would allow someone to easily (in theory anyway) duplicate your great work.

Tom


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the instructions. I saved them as a file. Your drawings and detailed text are so easy the even I can follow them. Again, thanks!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Great job Andy. I'm afraid my planer might try to eat part of one of the logs but a router on skis or a sled should work to flatten them too I would think.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Andy , that’s great seeing an illustration of how is done . I had a feeling it couldn’t be made from a solid block , as it would be to much waste .

I’m super impressed by your work as there a work of art in there own right , thanks again for sharing


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Andy - very nice set of instructions - clear and to the point - thanks for taking the time. The bowls are a work of art - nice job.


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

I agree with all of the above


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Andy the bowls are so nice. I have always wanted to learn to turn but I haven't learned what I am doing now. :smile:


----------

